# Vlade Divac



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

A few days ago when Lakers were at Heats. The TNT announcers said that Vlade thinks Lakers may not keep him next season? I'm guessing team option? Not sure. Vlade will only go to one other team and that's the Kings. But he's not sure if the Kings will want him since it seem like Kings are heading to a new direction.

If Vlade ends up not being in the Lakers next season and decides to go the Kings, would you say Yes or No? 

To me, I wouldn't mind having Vlade back. I don't care if it's as a player or coach. As long as Vlade's back for the team/organization, I'm happy. He brings a lot of morality to the team and I believe he's the #1 non-coach that understand the Kings offense the best. I think one reason the Kings aren't as great this season is because of No Vlade...or missing someone like him. True, Vlade may have end up injuried... but if he was in the Kings this season, Kings don't even make him practice much (remember, he got hurt from practicing hard for Lakers? ) and he probably be the #7-10 guy off the bench. I remember last season (when Webber was out) whenever the Kings offense was needed, Vlade was the guy that kept it going well. Kind of like what Bibby's doing right now. I'm not saying we're in desperate need of Vlade... I'm just saying having him to the team would be a big boost to the team's moral. Especially now since we have no vet players and a lot of young guys. If Tag can do what Vlade is doing, I wouldn't be saying this.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

As long as he's not asking for too much money, I'd do it. He is a good influence on Peja, which is reason enough to bring him back.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> As long as he's not asking for too much money, I'd do it.


I agree with this. 

I forgot to mention in my previous post...Vlade says that if he's no longer a Laker and Kings don't want him, he's going to retire.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> I forgot to mention in my previous post...Vlade says that if he's no longer a Laker and Kings don't want him, he's going to retire.


We don't have to sign him as a player.

We can get him on our team as an assistant for Adelman. That would work the best. He could help out Peja with the offense and improve his game. He could also work with the centers and power forwards on passing and flopping. :laugh:

But I say yes to your first question. I think that the Kings need to go after him. :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

He should sign with the Nets. 

-Petey


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Just having Vlade around the Kings organization would lift the whole franchise.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Just having Vlade around the Kings organization would lift the whole franchise.


I bet it would. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Petey said:


> He should sign with the Nets.
> 
> -Petey


After he signs with the Kings. :biggrin:


----------

